# Model Aircraft Carrier



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

For those interested in model warships I attach herewith a photo of the RN aircraft carrier EAGLE of 1918. This model was constructed from balsa wood by the late Mike Earll. Hope it is of interest.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Excellent,Jim. Am always enthralled by models-great skill.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Jim 
From the woodgrain in the base board the scale looks like 1/700 or 1/1250. 
I just bought my first 1/1250 model of the 'Ocean Monarch' and must say the amount of detail that goes into something that small is impressive. 
cheers 
Jim Mac


----------

